
Antibiotics Believed to Have Made Woman Obese - nyc111
http://www.youthhealthmag.com/articles/29130/20151221/antibiotics-obesity.htm
======
nyc111
I think the title is misleading. The woman became obese after fecal transplant
from her daughter, not because she took antibiotics. She became obese because
her daughter was obese. The message is very important: If you want to lose
weight change your microbiome.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Antibiotics can change your gut microbiome for up to a year.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/11/taking-
ant...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/11/taking-antibiotics-
can-change-the-gut-microbiome-for-up-to-a-year/415875/)

